# becomging recluse anyone else?



## HendrixMason

Hi there, new to this page, going to be a solo parent and going on 25 weeks, this pregnancy has been so far a breeze, I read of symptoms and things that are happening right now and iv experienced close to none of these, eg: mood swings, morning sickness, baby brain, chronic fatigue, cravings, back pain etc.... bet that would be soon to come though hehe. so my question is, besides not experiencing those I am experiencing reclusiveness, (not sure thats the right word) now im not shutting out the world, I however am keeping my family very close and close friends also close, before getting pregnant I actually wasnt a person for kids, never wanted to ever have kids, and once I got pregnant I fell in love with him. Something came over me. A meternal instinct? I however still am active, I go out, I have my bubbliness, but lived an active party life before and have cut off that life completely more or less. I made a new facebook page which then led me to realise how pathetic it was and now no longer have a page which im actually quite happier without. This is the happiest I have been but cant help but feel is it normal?? I'v always been a strong minded person where I walk to my own beat and have made up my own mind, I feel like ive just grown out of that life and am looking forward to my new one, I am also 29. Has anyone else experienced this???? Would love to know.


----------



## tankel

If you are happy, don't worry about what is normal. Normal is overrated anyway.


----------



## princessellie

It sounds like you're happier with your new reclusiveness so I wouldn't worry too much about it :) x


----------



## Oldermummy78

Your happy and by the sounds of it , grown up and out of your old life since growing your new little human, I wouldn't worry because your not going to do any harm whatsoever to yourself or your baby in fact the complete opposite, and your still actively seeing friends and family etc so your not isolating yourself 
So all is good :happydance: congratulations and happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## UBC Mom

I am livid. So angry I could explode. The father of my baby (14 weeks gestation) gave me bacterial vaginosis the first time we had sex. I was treated, but he reinfected me with his semen again. Went thru treatment again...failed. There are risk in the pregnancy because of this infection. He lives a state away and I only see him for an hour a couple or a few times a month and all he wants is sex. He has not paid one cent towards prenatal care, and I can't afford it alone. I hate being a single parent, he could careless. Marriage doesn't seem to be in his horizon and maybe I'm better off single since he is such an ass. I feel awful because I still have this infection after being treated. I could just scream. I may miscarry the baby because of it and if I do I'm dumping this man and never looking back. He is literally bad for my health. I feel so sick today. Have no family close except my mother who lives with me and I haven't told her I'm pregnant, nor do I want to. She will not be happy I'm bringing another kid into the world (#3). I don't like her living with me anyhow. I financially support her and my kids, so with a baby that makes 5 people total. What a drag. Not married, so no option to take time off from work. Hate my life.


----------



## Tropiclands

I'm sorry that he isn't being supportive and seems to have no concern for you.


----------



## Noria

Just sue him and ask for your rights!


----------

